# screen printing on mesh shorts with liner



## dcapparelinc (Oct 8, 2007)

i am hoping for a few pointers on printing mesh shorts that have an inside liner. when i put them on the pallet the liner sticks down but the outside of the short (where i'm printing) moves freely. what is the trick to printing on this stuff? it is 100% polyester mesh short. badger 7207. 

thanks for any input....


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay - well, if it is a one color print you can get away with printing one pass of ink, but that's it - you can't PFP. If you are printing white make sure it is for polyester (low-bleed ink). If it is multi colored then a jacket hold down might work or double sided sticky tape (that would be a pain) or order them as heat transfers and press them on.

Hope one of these ideas will work for you.


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello
I had the same problem last year. The fastest way is to get a clamp. I got mine from screeners choice. It's called the sports clamp. It works great and is easy to set up. 

Good luck
Rob


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Print a transfer and use a hat press.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

clamps work good but you can do them as digi prints from imprintables warehouse for real cheap as well


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you already have a press, you might as well print your own transfers. Transfers are great for tough to print items, especially those with a liner.

Burn a new screen that is 6 up (or whatever fits), adjust your off contact for the paper and print your own. It will probably take a little experimentation on scrap shirts before you get it right but its an investment in your future efficiency.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

This is an age old thread.... but we ran into a similar problem of late.

We had to print quite a few single two coat and two color prints on black shorts.

We solved the problem of the garment moving and it's easy to make!

We purchased a few embroidery hoops, 8", Laser cut plexiglass to the diameter and thickness of the hoop.

Glued said rig to a sleeve board and print away! Just had to cut a like thickness of wood to compensate for off set on the press!

All done for just under 100.00.

If anyone needs help building one just holler!

Phil


----------



## sdmf1919 (Nov 10, 2011)

hey phil,
how did you do it? do you have a pic?
thx


Red Earth said:


> This is an age old thread.... but we ran into a similar problem of late.
> 
> We had to print quite a few single two coat and two color prints on black shorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

The way I made it is pretty much explained in the previous post. If you don't have a laser you can cut the discs on a band saw or with a jig saw. They don't have to be perfect, just something the embroidery hoop can grip.

If you send me your email I can send you a picture.

Phil


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Just did 400 of these with printing my own plastisol transfers. I was able to fit 10 on a sheet and printed the transfers in about 20 minutes, then the heat press time.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

I have yet to try the transfer method. Does white print well?


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

The white really well!!!


----------



## Little MiaMia (Jul 17, 2012)

Red Earth said:


> I have yet to try the transfer method. Does white print well?


what do you use to print the liner?


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

The liner of the shorts? Never have seen one printed.


----------



## bassplayer50 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is there a way you can show pictures of this technique. I would love to try this.


----------



## bassplayer50 (Dec 2, 2012)

This seems cool. Do you have any pictures of this? I want to try this method this week.


----------



## JRDESIGNS1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Are you able to send me a picture of your embroidery hoop clamp rig that you made for the printing of mesh shorts please? I have an order of 300 coming up and don't want to purchase a clamp for this 1 job. THanks so much! [email protected]


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

you could make one yourself and put a bracket for your press on it, so easy.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a clamp that's made expressly for lined shorts. However, before that, we would use spray tack to place two strips of foam on either side of the image on the underneath of the screen. This would allow multiple hits while holding both layers in place.


----------

